# Tires For Sale



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*** SOLD ***









Well, Puff is back home with her new axles, shiny new wheels, and getting ready for this weekend's trip to Danforth Bay. The thing is, bigger axles mean bigger wheels and tires.







So-o-o, that means Puff's old tires and wheels are available.

Here's the detail: 5 205/75R/14 steel belted radials on white modular wheels. (These tires were a replacement for our original Duro's







which came on the trailer.) They've got about 8,000 miles on them but are in good shape. Also, 1 Nanco, same size bias ply. The wheels themselves cost $30 - $50 new and the tires new cost over $100 each. We're thinking $75 per radial and $50 for the Nanco (with wheels), but will consider any reasonable offer. Also available individually to anyone who wants second spares. Don't know about shipping, but picking them up would save you a bundle. So if you're coming to the NE rally we could bring them this weekend.

Anyone interested, send us a message or just reply to this post!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Good luck with the sale guys and glad to see the puff his home and ready for a great weekend with her family.

Jim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Not looking to buy, but since the topic is "Tires For Sale", I will mention the five original tires & wheels that came on our 27RSDS. They have about 500 miles on them, the spare has zero miles. Size 205/75-14, white steel wheels. Price is $150 for the whole lot. Anyone interested?

Bill


----------

